# Emblem Motorbike



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

Seems like Emblems have been a hot topic on here lately so I thought I'd excavate mine from the pile and give it the attention it deserves.  I caught this bike as it fell through the cracks in the Copake auction a few years ago and all I've done is add the correct size wheels and tires and the grips.  I've never seen another like it and I just love all the attention to detail on this bike from the delicate gold pinstripes to the truss rods that actually adds strength to the fork and the  crisp 3-D head badge. 

Here's some pics I took as my light was fading. Enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just enough crust...I love it!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

That is a Beauty..It has a truss rod setup that ive not seen before, certainly different than mine. Emblem really liked that  color as all 3 of mine are that.You also have the head badge that has been eluding me forever. Maybe that color is  called Maroon now that ive thought about it.Nice bike ..Tom


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> That is a Beauty..It has a truss rod setup that ive not seen before, certainly different than mine. Emblem really liked that  color as all 3 of mine are that.You also have the head badge that has been eluding me forever. Maybe that color is  called Maroon now that ive thought about it.Nice bike ..Tom




Did you ask Catfish if he has any head badges like that he wants to sell?  He probably has a drawer full of them.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

Catfish are you listening? I still need one ...Tom...


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice Oldie!!
It's Actually the Twin Brother of the PIERCE (Angola) DBRR!!!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 29, 2015)

Except that the frame ,bars , chain ring  , truss rods and maybe the pedals are different , other than that its a twin maybe...oh and the seats are different too...


----------



## theterrym (Aug 29, 2015)

now that's unique!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> Except that the frame ,bars , chain ring  , truss rods and maybe the pedals are different , other than that its a twin maybe...oh and the seats are different too...




Fork and fenders are different too.  Seats are pretty close though.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 30, 2015)

That's nice, Chris - great patina and I've always loved the Emblem chain ring - very unique.


----------



## mike j (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a chainring alright. Usually I'm not what you would call a crust hugger, but that bike is crusty to perfection.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 30, 2015)

Chris, very nice. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see an unfamiliar motobike. What's the story behind the "double life" sticker on the down tube?  I can't make out what it is showing. Killer


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2015)

Goldenindian said:


> Chris, very nice. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see an unfamiliar motobike. What's the story behind the "double life" sticker on the down tube?  I can't make out what it is showing. Killer




I don't know what they're trying to sell us there either but if I had guess I'd say its this crazy bulging bottom bracket.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 30, 2015)

The double life refers to the design of the race when one side wears out you simply turn it around to the "good" side . I dont think it ever caught on as no one else used it that I know of .Tom


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 30, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> The double life refers to the design of the race when one side wears out you simply turn it around to the "good" side . I dont think it ever caught on as no one else used it that I know of .Tom




Race? Very cool. Learn something new everyday. love it.


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the chainring.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 30, 2015)

Part that the bearings sit against or on depending on  which bearing is  being referred to...Tom


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 15, 2015)

love this chris!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice Specimine (sp) Chris..... damn, now I want it.....


----------

